# Correct Fan Setup



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,
What is the correct fan setup on a 69 GTo Judge Ram Air III car built late 69? Currently has a flex fan on it but someone approached us today at Goodguys and said it should have a fan clutch on it. Car does not have AC. Also said we should have a deep groove pulley on the alternator. Is that true?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

-Without AC, should be a factory 5 blade stainless flex fan, part number 9791346 along with date will be stamped on one of the reinforced areas where the blade is riveted on. On low mile original cars I've personally inspected, numerous original "346" 5 blade flex fans predated the '69 body build by over a year, i.e., typical month or two date range does not apply. 
-Have sold quite a few of the "346" factory 5 blade flex fans, have several more, & am again working on having new rivets made, so original 5 blade fans can be disassembled & propperly restored.
-On the alternator, no factory deep groove pulley was used on a "704" alt, even on a RAIV engine. 
-Have owned several original "&37" alts off high horse "837" Chevelle/Camaro with the true factory deep grove pulley. Only '60's-early 70's Pontiac muscle era alternator that was built with that particular alt pulley was built for use on RAV engines and an over the counter piece.


----------

